# D-Fly EW-WU111



## Kitebrdr (Apr 15, 2017)

I just got the d-fly wu111. Can someone tell me if this can be installed internally? Where would be the recommended place to do so? I have a 2016 BMC SLR01 along with the new BT internal battery.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I run mine inside the top
tube of my BMC Roadmachine. I did the same thing with the old wireless unit on my Gran Fondo.

It works like a champ.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitebrdr (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks. No problem with vibrating noise?


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Nope, I put a thin wrap of bubble wrap (or maybe it was some kind of foam - don't remember) around it with a small rubber band (loosely). I haven't heard a peep out of it.

Edit: I did a quick google image search and found a picture showing how the plumbing is set up. 

Here is is blog
Installing Shimano D-Fly Internally :: Belgianwerkx












If you look at this guys full install, he wraps zip ties around the etube wires and leave the tails on them, so they coil around inside the top tube. All I did on mine was wrapped some loose foam or bubble wrap around this and stuffed in back into the top tube. 

I've done this on two bikes now and it's worked flawlessly on both.


----------



## Kitebrdr (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks again for your help and info. I'll get it done this week.


----------



## Kitebrdr (Apr 15, 2017)

Done. Works like a charm. Was able to place inside the downtube with no problem.


----------

